# Central Pennsylvania Haunt



## jglo89 (Jul 8, 2004)

This is The link to Forest of Fear.
Forest of Fear is Clint and Is haunt.
This is our first year owning one but it is sure to be the best around.Come through for a scary time. There is also a dollar coupon on the site under admission and dates. 

members.acsworld.net/forestoffear

Check out our prop site to our new haunted attraction.
http://members.acsworld.net/forestoffear


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Is this next to a big country store?

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## jglo89 (Jul 8, 2004)

I am not sure.It is by the Junction Firehouse. We are also located in Pennsylvania,not to be confused with The New York haunt.

Check out the prop site to our new haunted attraction.
http://members.acsworld.net/forestoffear


----------

